# Conti 4000 28mm fit on the Infinito CV?



## springs (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd rather not buy a pair to find out they don't. Has anyone tried these tires on a CV? The 25mm tires fit with what looks like room to spare and I'd like to use 28s for days when I know I'll be on dirt and gravel.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I've seen Lotto-Jumbo using 30mm tubular prototype tires on the Infinito CV.
The admittedly large 28 mm GP4000sII should fit as well, but I shall not be liable, haha.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

I run 23c Continental GP4000S on HED Ardennes plus rims, which are 25mm outside width. At 90 psi on these rims, they measure about 27.3mm wide. I briefly tried some worn out 25c GP4000S, which also fit, but I didn't check the tire-frame gaps.

It looks like there's a huge amount of space between my tire and the rim, but on the rear wheel, a 3mm hex wrench just barely fits between the tire side and the frame. (just looking at it, I thought a 5mm wrench would fit easily, but no.) The top, tread side has a lot more room, a little less than 6mm. And the front fork has more than the 3mm clearance on the sides of the tire.

Do the same thing with your 25c tires: The flat sides of a 4mm hex wrench are the 4mm measurement. How much space is there at the chain stay and seat stay?

For dirt, I'm guessing your 28mm tires on a "normal" width rim should measure 28mm or maybe 30mm? It should spin without touching, but mud or sand may put a few superficial scratches in the frame. For dry rough roads, they should work.

A few years ago, I rode a mile over fresh chip-seal on my previous bike that only had a couple of mm clearance to the top of the tire. The damp stone dust and small stone flakes that stuck to the tread made an ugly noise when hitting the brake arm and frame. It didn't do more than a few long scrapes in the clear coat, but I hated riding through it.


----------

